# Classical music not suited for radio or never had radio air lay and you ask for i?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Imagine a kilometric Motets of Lassus Kilometrical penitential psalm yow, it's two hours long in format.

Josquin Miserere deeeus mei

Peter Abelard kilometric Planctus David

Or what about these Hildegard von bingen music that drone in ethericall bliss and blessing like on cd of naxos 12 plus minutes.

What about it folk's hmm ..what about it, not suitable , because it's long , because Deprondis like it  darn radio canada, just kidding , fooling around


----------

